# Got drawn into Mcalester Army Ammunition Plant



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't skip any weekend I drew! Last year October was hot which kept the deer from moving. If you are lucky you will have a nice and cool weekend. If not, hunt a water hole with lots of sign around it.

Check your results again to find out what area you are hunting and start checking out satellite maps and topo maps.

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/chpdf/CH3170/McAlester AAP Map.pdf

Read all the information here carefully:
http://www.mcaapcontrolledhunts.com/

Good luck!


----------



## studebaker (May 23, 2011)

bowhuntermason,

I got drawn into Boggy. Someone told me to just hunt the firebreaks as they plant them with rye grass. Can you lend me any advice on this?


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

I was in Boggy last year and got stumped, there was sign in the firebreaks and I actually had a spike walk within 5 yards along a firebreak. Hunting along a firebreak may be your best bet if you can find either a decent amount of rye or a pinch point. It was my first time at MCAAP so I kept moving around trying to find something I liked and I think that hurt me.

This year I'm up at Deer Creek and am going to make a much better attempt of placing my treestand in the first place and then sticking with it rather than moving around a lot!


----------



## joshd (Jan 3, 2011)

I also drew out for McAlester, but the Hominy area. I have heard the very same thing from several folks who have hunted there. Pick a good stand location and stick with it, don't get down and try to spot and stock as tempting as that may be with the deer everywhere. Does anyone have information on the Hominy area?


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

joshd said:


> I also drew out for McAlester, but the Hominy area. I have heard the very same thing from several folks who have hunted there. Pick a good stand location and stick with it, don't get down and try to spot and stock as tempting as that may be with the deer everywhere. Does anyone have information on the Hominy area?


Yes, if you don't bag a P & Y Buck, they send you to the correctional facility!!


----------



## Hoytbowman1 (Aug 4, 2007)

My son and I are drawn into the Deer Creek area on the 14th-16th of October. Anyone have any information about this area? It will be during the full moon cycle, so it looks like it will be a challenge.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

For Deer Creek I'll fill you in on any information I learn up until you go if you fill me in on anything you learn while there!


----------



## Hoytbowman1 (Aug 4, 2007)

BowhunterMason said:


> For Deer Creek I'll fill you in on any information I learn up until you go if you fill me in on anything you learn while there!


However I can help you out, I will. If it is like the luck I had last year around my areas to hunt, the best places are the places I wasn't at...lol...


----------



## Hoytbowman1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have just started getting into Traditional Bows and I will be taking a couple of bows I made this year. This is my Hackberry bow. 

65" NTN and 45#@28" 










I can't say how good it would feel to be able to connect with one using this bow.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

Me and my two brother in laws got drawn into Boggy. It's our first hunt there. Anyone got any tips on this area? It's probably gonna be hot, Oct 14-16th.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Hoytbowman1 said:


> I have just started getting into Traditional Bows and I will be taking a couple of bows I made this year. This is my Hackberry bow.
> 
> 65" NTN and 45#@28"
> 
> ...


That thing is sweet! Good luck! 



Code.Mafia said:


> Me and my two brother in laws got drawn into Boggy. It's our first hunt there. Anyone got any tips on this area? It's probably gonna be hot, Oct 14-16th.


I was in Boggy about that time last year and it was hot! Hopefully we will get lucky and it will cool off for our hunts!

Do plenty of Google-Scouting and I would suggest downloading Google Earth as well. You can drop the camera down and get a little bit of the terrain to pop plus use the ruler tool to check distances. The terrain was somewhat more hilly than I expected where I was in East Boggy. 

If the forecast is hot, pick several waterholes that are around each other and scout them for sign during the scouting period Thursday and hunt them hard and patiently. 

Last year I was impatient and kept moving. This year I am buying a new book to keep me anchored.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

I got drawn for Boggy, Nov 11-13th. Any info you guys who have been or will be going before me have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## c reed (Nov 27, 2007)

dont skip the hunt it would break alot of Okies hearts You cant shoot a 200" sittin on the couch too bad you cant transfer it I would love too go good luck on the hunt C Reed


----------



## downtimehunter (Jul 7, 2008)

I got drawn for the Hominy section for the weekend of 10/21-10/23. What weekend do the hunts start on? Is the crossbow at the end of September?


----------

